# CDU Hessen kriecht vor GRÜNEN bei Kormoran und Waschbär



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*CDU Hessen kriecht vor GRÜNEN bei Kormoran und Waschbär​*Kommentar

Und dem Titel Waschbären und Kormorane – Keine Jagdfreigabe berichtet Fuldainfo.de von der Absage an eine vernünftige Bejagung invasiver Arten wie Waschbär und Kormoran durch die Hessen-CDU.

Dass in Baden-Württemberg die Union als Juniorpartner der GRÜNEN sich am Nasenring durch den Landtag ziehen lässt und alle gegenüber Anglern gemachte Wahlversprechen bricht, haben wir berichtet und es ist nichts Neues:
 CDU Baden-Württemberg: Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen..

Wie aber nun aus dem obigen Bericht zu entnehmen ist, kriecht hier die Hessen-CDU als STÄRKERER Koalitionspartner auch vor den GRÜNEN auf dem Boden falsch verstandener Schützermoral  und gibt wider besseren Wissens keine Freigabe für eine vernünftige Bejagungsregelung.

Und dass es für die CDU nur um die Macht ging, und sie da lieber an den GRÜNEN hängen als an Jägern, Anglern, Fischern und der Landbevölkerung, das zeigt das Zitat des Sprechers der CDU-Fraktion im Hessischen Landtag, Dirk Landauaus Fuldainfo:


> _Wenn man, wie bei der Jagd und der Fischerei, verschiedene Interessen zusammenbringen muss, sind immer auch Kompromisse nötig, die nicht alle Interessengruppen vollständig zufriedenstelle_



SPD und FDP wären auf Seiten der Union gewesen, so dass wieder einmal mehr die GRÜNEN als Juniorpartner der Koalition in Hessen, als parlamentarischer Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND; Greenpeace, PeTA und Konsorten, gegen Jäger, Angler, Fischer und Landbevölkerung sich durchsetzen konnte.

So wie in Baden-Württemberg, in Schleswig Holstein, in Niedersachsen, in Thüringen etc., etc., überall wo GRÜNE in den Ländern mitregieren, knicken ALLE anderen Parteien ein... 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: CDU Hessen kriecht vor GRÜNEN bei Kormoran und Waschbär*

Bizarrer bzw schizophrener geht's kaum: In Hessen wird die Schonzeit für Zander komplett abgeschafft- da ja (angebl) invasive Art- aber Bejagung auf Viecher, die hier gar nix verloren haben, über der Wasseroberfläche die wird's nicht geben. Erkläre das mal "normal Denkenden" mittels einer logischen Argumentation...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: CDU Hessen kriecht vor GRÜNEN bei Kormoran und Waschbär*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Bizarrer bzw schizophrener geht's kaum: In Hessen wird die Schonzeit für Zander komplett abgeschafft- da ja (angebl) invasive Art- aber Bejagung auf Viecher, die hier gar nix verloren haben, über der Wasseroberfläche die wird's nicht geben. *Erkläre das mal "normal Denkenden" mittels einer logischen Argumentation*...



Das ist doch das Gute, die Leute sind doch mittlerweile in der breiten Masse so verblödet, dass keiner mehr Ahnung von seiner Natur hat, somit muss nix argumentiert werden- sondern nur gesagt werden, wird nicht geschossen und alle so: Juhu kein unsinniges Töten.#q#q#q#q


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: CDU Hessen kriecht vor GRÜNEN bei Kormoran und Waschbär*

Ja, das ist ein absolutes Trauerspiel mit den Grünen. Und im Zweifel auch mit allesn anderen Parteien, wenn sie vor den Grünen einknicken. Aber die Burschen sind zum Glück landesweit auf dem absteigenden Ast. 

Unser Revier war bis vor einigen Jahren "waschbärfrei"., zumindest gab es keine Sichtungen o.ä. Seit wenigen Jahren ist der Bär da, und in welchem Maße die Sichtungen/Fänge zunehmen, ist absolut erschreckend. Die Ausbreitung ist unaufhaltsam und offenbar ungeahnt schnell. Beim Kormoran ist es ähnlich. Bis ungefähr zum Jahrtausendwechsel nahezu keine Sichtung, danach kamen sie. Zum Glück ist seit ein paar Jahren wieder ein leichter Rückgang zu verzeichnen, ohne dass ich wüsste warum. 

Diese Arten müssen auf's allerschärfste mit allen legalen Mitteln bejagd und zurück gedängt werden. Aber das ist, sogar wenn es legal ist, leider gar nicht so einfach und mit erheblichem Zeitaufwand verbunden. Irgendwann wird das auch die Politik flächendeckend begreifen und reagieren. Aber vermutlich wie so oft - zu spät. 

Schon heute fressen die Waschbären ganze Populationen teils gefährdeter Amphibien auf, bedienen sich sogar gezielt an den Eimern der Krötenfangzäune zur Laichzeit. Nabu, Grüne und Co wissen das, können aber nicht aus ihrer Haut und die Bejagung fordern weil ihnen dann ihre Mitglieder auf die Barrikaden gehen. Eine Zwickmühle, mit der die "Schützerindustrie" in der Zukunft sich vermehrt mit konfrontiert sehen wird. Für die wird es Gott sei Dank nicht einfacher. 
Warten wir mal ab, was das Thema Wolf in den nächsten Jahren noch bringt |supergri Das birgt auch eine Menge Potential, und die Befürworter kommen zunehmend in Bedrängnis. Ich freu mich drauf!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: CDU Hessen kriecht vor GRÜNEN bei Kormoran und Waschbär*

ja, egal ob GRÜNE als großer oder kleiner Koalitionspartner, ob SPD, CDU, LINKE oder FDP:
Schnippen die GRÜNEN mit dem kleinen Finger, knicken die anderen widerstandslos ein ...

Die GRÜNEN als parlamentarische Handlanger der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und der ÖKOmanen um NABU, BUND, Greenpeace und PETA führen faktenfrei oder gegen Fakten nur mit "schützen, schützen, schützen" (alles ausser Menschen) alle anderen Parteien nicht nur an der Nase rum, sondern am Nasenring durch Parlamente und Regierungen.. 

da krieg ich echt schon wieder Blutdruck, bei solchen Meldungen...


----------



## rippi (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: CDU Hessen kriecht vor GRÜNEN bei Kormoran und Waschbär*

Also Thomas, siehst du hiernach noch eine reelle Chance für die C*U in den Bundestag einzuziehen? 
 Sehe es bitte endlich ein, die PARTEI wird aufgrund dieser Vorkommnisse bei der nächsten Wahl die absolute Mehrheit erhalten und du solltest sie endlich in den Wahlprüfstein aufnehmen.


----------



## gründler (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: CDU Hessen kriecht vor GRÜNEN bei Kormoran und Waschbär*

S.S.S.........Insider......


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: CDU Hessen kriecht vor GRÜNEN bei Kormoran und Waschbär*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Eine Zwickmühle, mit der die "Schützerindustrie" in der Zukunft sich vermehrt mit konfrontiert sehen wird. Für die wird es Gott sei Dank nicht einfacher.
> Warten wir mal ab, was das Thema Wolf in den nächsten Jahren noch bringt |supergri Das birgt auch eine Menge Potential, und die Befürworter kommen zunehmend in Bedrängnis.



Das ist die logische und verdiente Quittung für Ponyhofdenke und einem entfremdeten  Naturverständnis..da fällt dann schon mal das Heim in den Wolken, krachend auf den Boden der  Realität.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: CDU Hessen kriecht vor GRÜNEN bei Kormoran und Waschbär*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das ist die logische und verdiente Quittung für Ponyhofdenke und einem entfremdeten  Naturverständnis..da fällt dann schon mal das Heim in den Wolken, krachend auf den Boden der  Realität.



Bis dies passiert, wird es aber leider fürs Angeln zu spät sein und für die potenziellen Opfer von Kormoran und Waschbär ohnehin!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: CDU Hessen kriecht vor GRÜNEN bei Kormoran und Waschbär*

Der nächste "grüne" Schritt ist dann, dass Angler und Jäger Kormorane und Waschbären heiraten müssen/dürfen oder so.....|kopfkrat

....duckundweg.....|supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: CDU Hessen kriecht vor GRÜNEN bei Kormoran und Waschbär*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bis dies passiert, wird es aber leider fürs Angeln zu spät sein und für die potenziellen Opfer von Kormoran und Waschbär ohnehin!
> 
> Jürgen



Damit dürftest du auch richtig liegen.


----------



## Stichling78 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: CDU Hessen kriecht vor GRÜNEN bei Kormoran und Waschbär*

Die Kriechen in sachen Umwelt, dermaßen vor den Grünen das mann sich in Wiesbaden vor lauter Schleim nicht retten kann.:e
Hauptsache mann bleibt an der Macht.#q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: CDU Hessen kriecht vor GRÜNEN bei Kormoran und Waschbär*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Der nächste "grüne" Schritt ist dann, dass Angler und Jäger Kormorane und Waschbären heiraten müssen/dürfen oder so.....|kopfkrat
> 
> ....duckundweg.....|supergri



Bis dahin werden die aber noch einige Federn lassen müssen..also die Grünen.


----------

